# WHOSE BEEN SCOUTING??? ANY HORNS OUT THERE.....



## Hooligan (Oct 21, 2006)

*OK...what cha all been seeing in those bionic eyes????!!! Monsta? Rudolph? Twinkle toes? Bambi??*


----------



## Hooligan (Oct 21, 2006)

*6 muley does and a fork muley yesterday 

Not what I'm looking for :-? *


----------



## younghunter (Dec 17, 2006)

I scouted pretty hard last weekend... Saw lots of big deer biggest was porbaly close to 170 class deer. it was a mile inside of town running a doe it just amazed me where it was.. Saw a nice 160 at least 10 point this morning running a doe and again same spot that night.. Sat. nite saw a 150- 160 buck tall but not very wide 8 myabe 10... Rut started here about 4 days ago so im seeing alot of them... Im in kansas to not confuse you.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

No horns, but lots of antlers.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

barebackjack said:


> No horns, but lots of antlers.


LOL


----------



## mhprecht (Oct 13, 2003)

Last Friday (Nov 2) while bird hunting, I watched two whitetail bucks following a doe. One buck was just a small 6 pointer. The other guy, though, was a handsome, big 10 pointer with a "drop tine" on each side. Absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

I have seen a few nice bucks in ND, however, I have no buck tag. I saw a nice one that died on 15th street in Fargo, got hit by a car, then ran into the back yard of one of my customers yards. I went to mow it, and found him laying in the back yard after breaking his neck on a chain link fence. Needless to say the owner of the house got a tag from the DNR and is getting him mounted. I would guess a 140 in 5x5. CRAZY this was about a block from where the moose was shot a few years back.


----------



## 308 (Jul 10, 2007)

I saw 4doe, a 8 point, and a 13pointer. So far this year.
13pointer was the biggest deer i've ever seen
Can't wait till huntin season :beer:


----------



## hunter121390 (Nov 7, 2006)

saw a buck and 3 does feeding in a field tonight here in wisconsin. stopped by a house to see if i could get permission but others were already hunting on the land. so i couldnt.

o and there was about 600 geese in the field too

:******: :eyeroll:


----------

